# Police chase Marbella



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Police chase Marbella, frontal collision accident caught on video

Two British men are now in police custody following a dramatic car chase along the Golden Mile last night. A group of British men had been partying at the famous Champagne spray at the Ocean Club in Puerto Banus. They were asked to leave the venue after a fight. The six men, who have all been described as drunk by witnesses, got into a black Audi Q6 and drove into a group of pedestrians. .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dreadful.

I saw it on the news this morning, although they didn't mention the nationality of the drivers


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised, but an awful lot of commentators on this story on the DM website are making out that it's suspicious that the identify and photograph of the driver hasn't been published (when that would be contrary to Spanish law), therefore he musn't be "really" British, and trying to link it to jihadi terrorism. Cretins.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I suppose I shouldn't be surprised, but an awful lot of commentators on this story on the DM website are making out that it's suspicious that the identify and photograph of the driver hasn't been published (when that would be contrary to Spanish law), therefore he musn't be "really" British, and trying to link it to jihadi terrorism. Cretins.


Yeah, those jihadists really can't hold their drink can they !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You'd think after previous incidents like this one they'd have the sense to wait until the identity of the perpetrators becomes known, but sense is probably too much to be hoped for.

Spanish mother killed in hit and run by British man already facing trial over separate murder | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My Goodness, that's brutal footage.
BTW Lynn, it might be against the law to identify possible criminals before arrest/ trial whatever but I think that in more than 90% of media stories people are indeed identified. OH and I are always commenting on it when watching the news


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My Goodness, that's brutal footage.
> BTW Lynn, it might be against the law to identify possible criminals before arrest/ trial whatever but I think that in more than 90% of media stories people are indeed identified. OH and I are always commenting on it when watching the news


Whenever I read stories of arrests in the press, only the initials, ages and nationality (and sometimes the town where they live) are printed. It seems to be the same whatever the seriousness of the crime, whether it's a burglary or murder.

Like this one (although the detainee's first name is published, followed by initials) - in case like that in the UK, his photos, life story and comments from just about everybody who had the slightest acquaintance with him would have been all over the papers.

http://www.diariosur.es/sociedad/201705/08/prision-para-hombre-acusado-20170508162729-rc.html


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The names of the two arrested British men have now been published in the DM - Marcus Stewart and Liam Anthony O'Neill. Don't sound much like jihadis to me.

No sign of their identities being disclosed in the latest Spanish media stores, though.

La Policía atribuye a los autores del atropello de Marbella tentativa de homicidio y delito contra la seguridad del tráfico . SUR.es


----------

